# Does anyone know where to find digital photography background templates?



## FourAcesPhotography (Aug 4, 2009)

I'm looking for something like this:

Amazon.com: 200 Digital Photography Backdrops Urban Background Templates f: Electronics

I'd assume that you can download them for free somewhere - anyone have any ideas?  Otherwise I'll probably jump on this one...


----------



## benhasajeep (Aug 4, 2009)

They are all over on ebay.  Not sure fo the quality though.

That one on Amazon is from an outside seller not from amazon.  So, it's probably someone on ebay as well.  Why not spend a couple days and go take some of your own background shots.


----------



## choudhrysaab (Aug 4, 2009)

wow ... i didn't even know these existed =)


----------



## katy625 (Aug 4, 2009)

Well, I like this as a mother who doesn't have all the time in the world to go out and photograph someone at mulitple locations.  I do love when I have the time however to find great places in my own town that a customer can relate with in their pictures.  They look like they would take some practice though.  I like the color saturations and the urbana backgrouds....they don't look cheesy


----------



## thenikonguy (Sep 7, 2009)

are you looking to use these in a green screen type thing,  or are you wanting to blow these up and turning them into backgrounds that you can hang and use that way?


----------

